# Hey There, Big Mouth!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I've been all starships all the time for a month or so. For shooting round ammo I really like my Wingshooter 24-50 but for flechettes I prefer my King Kat. Since flechettes remain my favorite ammo I wanted to find a way to combine the looong extension of the 24-50 with the wide forks and TTF band arrangement of the KK. I think those two things are what make for better dart flight and they really do shoot noticeably better out of the KK than any other slingshot I've tried. It only has 5" of extension, though and if I'm going to be carrying around a long slingshot then I'd rather it be really worth it and have 15" of stretch. If you're going to be a bear, be a grizzly! Time to see if I could roll my own to really fit my needs.

































I started with the 2450 template that Roger generously provided in the templates section. Ok, no I didn't, I traced around mine. But I could have, which is the only reason I did it that way. For the forks I decided to go with long eyebolts screwed into a flat crosspiece. I did it this way because it provides for TTF alignment with almost no fork-tip width, which I like for a clean sight picture. I don't like to be looking through a fork tip to shoot from long distance. The fork gap is 4.75". This setup also let me fine-tune fork height. I have it dialed in so that the bands form a line that points right at the target when I anchor at my earlobe as I always do. These rings will also take bands or tubes with no hassle.

The fork assembly is offset by about 10 degrees. That is to say if you held the starship straight out from your shoulder (gangsta style, as I do) the "bottom" fork tip would be closer to you and the top one farther away. When I hold the slingshot to shoot and draw to anchor the forks are parallel to me and the bands draw back evenly. You'll see in my review that I did the same thing to the King Kat and it totally changed the shooting experience for the better.

The rings at the bottom of the 'ship are for a carrying strap so I can throw it on my back and walk around in the woods with it. This beast may not be beautiful but it's exactly how I wanted it and I shoot extremely well with it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A grizzly, indeed! That's a badass starship, MJ...I'd sure hate to be on the business end of it, especially with those flechettes!

Also, beauty is in the eye(hook) of the beholder


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

That looks a Beast !! love it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Something wicked this way comes. I will just bet with the angled fork tips and the height adjustment you will be able to thread mosquitoes with that thing. Man talk about fine tuning that is cool!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Looks cool!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice one MJ. Seems like you thought out every detail to get exactly what you wanted. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Something wicked this way comes. I will just bet with the angled fork tips and the height adjustment you will be able to thread mosquitoes with that thing. Man talk about fine tuning that is cool!


Glad you like it!

I took inspiration from the way trad archers tune their arrow rests to put the arrow tip where they want it in their sight picture.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Soooo cool!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you ever had problems with the release?

I have to admit i think those darts are pretty cool, but i´d hate to catch an RTS from those lol.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

AnTrAxX said:


> Did you ever had problems with the release?
> I have to admit i think those darts are pretty cool, but i´d hate to catch an RTS from those lol.


I've had them hang up maybe twice in a couple thousand shots. Both times I blame on poor release and both times it was only one side that got hung up so the dart got flung out and tumbled but didn't come back on me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That thing is COOL! You're going to talk me into trying those.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice one MJ,


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like it may be a new build on the way


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Coo Mj!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice MJ!! Like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

really nice made

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

thats cool M.J!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys!
I'm always surprised at what gets positive responses. I didn't think anyone would be interested in this one :lol:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a forum of glorious uncertainties well done MJ.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah...


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey M.J really cool! I think I'm going to make my first starship with the 2450 design and this just looks like a joy to shoot! I just have one question what size of Chinese tubes are you using to fling those flechettes?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1842s.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

That thing looks just like a bowcaster! BTW all my references are from Starwars.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm really sorry I'm asking so many questions but I'm really interested in this. I was wondering what kind of board you cut this out of? I was thinking about using 1/2 baltic birch from the hardware store but it's kind of expensive so just wondering what you used.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It was 3/4" oak plywood. If I had it to do over I'd use 3/4" Baltic. You get what you pay for with wood.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yep that you do. Thanks!


----------

